
Things I Learned Shipping an Ancient Data Center to AWS (Part 2) - iamondemand
http://www.iamondemand.com/blog/10-things-learned-shipping-aws-part-2/
======
x86_64Ubuntu
Bruh, where is your TLS cert?

